# mirrorless camera around 1000$ for product photography



## JaPod (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi, im looking for mirrorless camera around 1000$ I'll use it mainly for product photography, portraits and simple vacation movies and photos. I have chosen a few models, but I don't know what to decide. I hope that you can help me.

1.Sony Alpha a6300
2.Olympus OM-D E-M10 MIII
3.Canon EOS m50
4.Sony a7
5.Lumix GX9
6.Fujifilm XT-20
7.Fujifilm XT-100


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 16, 2018)

I have been using the G9 for a while now, its a great camera and worth every penny.


----------



## JaPod (Jul 16, 2018)

Any particular reason in choosing this one over others ?


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 16, 2018)

I was looking to upgrade from my Lumix G5 and although pricey the G9 ticked all the boxes. It is one of the best MF3 cameras on the market. It performs beyond my expectations and in my opinion its worth every penny.


----------



## waday (Jul 16, 2018)

What’s your actual budget? Some of the cameras you listed are over $1000. 

Are you including lenses in this budget? Other equipment?

Are you looking at portraiture and product photography as a hobby? What kind of products?


----------



## JaPod (Jul 16, 2018)

It is certainly a good camera, but it exceeds my budget. On my list, I am thinking about the gx9 model and not g9.

My budget is more or less 1000$ for a body with a kit lens. I live in Poland and from what I checked only x-t20 is more than 1000$


----------



## waday (Jul 16, 2018)

Me, personally, I'd look into a used Olympus OMD Em5 Mark II or Em10 mark II. Then, do something like an Olympus M.Zuiko Digital ED 30mm f/3.5 Macro lens and an Olympus M.Zuiko Digital ED 14-150mm f/4-5.6 II lens. If you can only afford one lens to start, go with the 14-150 mm for the versatility.

The 30 mm is super sharp and does macro, but you can do some great portraits with it. The 14-150 is only so-so, but is great for travel and versatility. 

If your budget can stretch, skip the 30 mm and the 14-150 and just get the 12-40 f/2.8. Great all around lens. 

As a reminder, the Olympus is a micro four thirds camera. So, for each of the focal lengths above, multiply it by 2 to get to the 35-mm equivalent focal length.


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 17, 2018)

As I shoot all Fuji I`d say the X-T20.  It is a beautiful little camera 24 megpixels and ever so light weight which is great when you carry it round all day.  Fuji colours are just stunning and the Jpegs are fantastic IMO.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2018)

When on a budget, a good, clean, used camera body, one bought from a reputable seller, can save a huge amount of money.


----------



## ACS64 (Jul 20, 2018)

Buying used works only if you have a local trusted store with a qualified in-house repair capability or at least a good testing capability.  If they don't have a test/repair capability no amount of honesty/good intentions can make them a trusted source.  In my area nobody qualifies so I buy new.  I am recently acquired Oly 14-150 f4-f5.6 lens and it is meeting/exceeding my expectations as an all around lens.  I had some reservations when I ordered the lens based on some the reviews lost those reservations quickly when I started using the lens.  I'm using it on an EM1.2 but here a review of the EM10.3 from a source I trust.  wrotniak.net: Olympus E-M10 Mk. III preview


----------



## waday (Jul 20, 2018)

ACS64 said:


> I am recently acquired Oly 14-150 f4-f5.6 lens and it is meeting/exceeding my expectations as an all around lens.


Which one? The II?

I have that, great all around lens. It definitely could be sharper, but for its price, weight, focal length, and the fact that its weather resistant (with a WR Oly camera), it's hard to beat. Especially for travel.


----------



## ACS64 (Jul 20, 2018)

Yes, the II. I've found that the central image quality to be quite good.  I've photographed flowers, candid portraits with available light and bounce flash, group photos, fireworks and whatever else that has wandered in front of me while I've had the camera in hand and been very satisfied with the results.


----------



## JaPod (Jul 20, 2018)

i've settled on OM-D E-M5 II with 12-40 mm 2.8 oly.


----------



## waday (Jul 21, 2018)

JaPod said:


> i've settled on OM-D E-M5 II with 12-40 mm 2.8 oly.


Congrats! Enjoy it, let us know how you like it and post some pictures in the galleries!


----------

